

No Callbacks, No Threads & Ruby 1.9 - techmanwest
http://www.examville.com/examville/No%20Callbacks,%20No%20Threads%20&%20Ruby%201.9-ID6665

======
minalecs
I know theres a lot of slide sharing sites, but I find just slides pretty
useless without the context of what the speaker is saying. Slides are meant to
be complimentary to the speaker so why is it useful sharing this.

